# 6 to 21



## ctp6360 (3 July 2005)

I have just got back from a weeks holiday and while I was away I read a bunch of books: Share Trading by Daryl Guppy, As a Man Thinketh by James Allen, The Greatest Salesman in the World by Og Mandino and What they Don't Teach You In Harvard Business School by Mark McCormack...it rained a lot.

Anyway with regard to Guppy's 6 to 21 exercise with the goal being to eventually divide your portfolio in the ratio 4:2:1, what if you already have in exess of $21,000 capital? Specifically in my case $37,000.

Is it still important to do the 6 to 21 exercise (ie use about 1/6th of my capital and leave the rest dormant) or should I move straight into the 4:2:1 ratio with what I have, investing 4/7 in blue chip, 2/7 in small cap and 1/7 in speculative?


----------

